# Funky taste in back of throat...what is this??



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone else gets this one thing I get...I will try and describe it as specifically as possible...Sometimes, I get a bad taste in my mouth, almost like vomit, jst in the very back of the throat and it only tastes bad when I swallow. Then, after a few minutes (usually 5-30 minutes), I either cough up this chunky thing (but very tiny) that is cream-colored, and it smells really bad, or I swallow the thing, and it tastes very bad. I also noticed that I sometimes have food stuck on one of my tonsils after eating certain things, like nuts or crackers, but I am not about to give these up. I cannot seem to cough it up no matter what I do though, but I have to wait for it to come up or go down. It is not spitting up or anything like that, just this tiny chunky bad tasting thing (almost looks like tooth plaque). Anyone else get this? What do you do about it or to prevent it? Thanks!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

It sounds kind of like what I get from my tonsils and have for years. OK gross warning on







I can actually see it coming form my tonsils. I went to a doctor back when I was a teeen about this and he explained that this was basically dead white cells coming out. I do notice that it's worse when I'm coming down with something. and my tonsils are huge! My dentist calls them bowling balls.nancy


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

It sounds kind of like what I get from my tonsils and have for years. OK gross warning on







I can actually see it coming form my tonsils. I went to a doctor back when I was a teeen about this and he explained that this was basically dead white cells coming out. I do notice that it's worse when I'm coming down with something. and my tonsils are huge! My dentist calls them bowling balls.nancy


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I don't see it coming from my tonsils, just looks like food or something.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I don't see it coming from my tonsils, just looks like food or something.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Beats me then. Other than that though, it sounds just like what I get. I have no idea how to prevent it either short of getting my tonsils removed - not a great option of course.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Beats me then. Other than that though, it sounds just like what I get. I have no idea how to prevent it either short of getting my tonsils removed - not a great option of course.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Sounds to me like reflux. I used to get heartburn and that same nasty sensation you are getting. I didn't cough anything up, but I would get a vomit-like taste in the back of my throat, especially after eating acid-inducing foods. If you don't want to give up the foods that are causing your problem, try taking a Pepcid AC before you eat them. It might help alleviate the problem.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Sounds to me like reflux. I used to get heartburn and that same nasty sensation you are getting. I didn't cough anything up, but I would get a vomit-like taste in the back of my throat, especially after eating acid-inducing foods. If you don't want to give up the foods that are causing your problem, try taking a Pepcid AC before you eat them. It might help alleviate the problem.


----------



## eskimomo (Feb 1, 2002)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I am going to describe what I get and please remember this is very nasty! I get these small cream to white colored things in the back of my throat off and on and have been for years. You can see them when you look in the mirror with your mouth wide open you can see them just in the back of your throat. Sometimes I dont even know they are there until they pop out. Sometimes I get a very soar throat with them and sometimes I can have just one or I can have like 5 to 10. I have wondered what they are and noone has a explanation but I know for sure it is not reflux because I had a very very bad case of reflux with hiatle hernia and had to have surgery for that and they are still there. I did read a post that a woman put up on a bulletin board about her daughter and she had the exact same thing. She took her daughter to get a food allergy test and supposidly she was allergic to something and that was the result. I believe she had candida which I believe is when you are allergic to yeast products. I know this post has not helped but I just wanted to let you know that I have the exact same thing and when you get them it is disgusting. I am looking into finding a allergist to get the food allergy test done and I am hoping that will help with my IBS.


----------



## eskimomo (Feb 1, 2002)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I am going to describe what I get and please remember this is very nasty! I get these small cream to white colored things in the back of my throat off and on and have been for years. You can see them when you look in the mirror with your mouth wide open you can see them just in the back of your throat. Sometimes I dont even know they are there until they pop out. Sometimes I get a very soar throat with them and sometimes I can have just one or I can have like 5 to 10. I have wondered what they are and noone has a explanation but I know for sure it is not reflux because I had a very very bad case of reflux with hiatle hernia and had to have surgery for that and they are still there. I did read a post that a woman put up on a bulletin board about her daughter and she had the exact same thing. She took her daughter to get a food allergy test and supposidly she was allergic to something and that was the result. I believe she had candida which I believe is when you are allergic to yeast products. I know this post has not helped but I just wanted to let you know that I have the exact same thing and when you get them it is disgusting. I am looking into finding a allergist to get the food allergy test done and I am hoping that will help with my IBS.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I too got the yucky white things. Have any of you accidentally bitten into one? EWWWW! That is the WORST taste. They don't taste good intact, but broken up they really smell and taste bad.When you get those, they are from cryptic tonsils. I didn't realize at first that they were coming from my tonsils, but as they got more and more frequent, it was very obvious. I could sometimes see a white piece sticking out of a pocket in one of my huge tonsils. My gag reflex was practically nonexistant after years of strep and many many throat cultures. So I got to the point where I would press on the pockets and squeeze out the white chunk instead of waiting for it to come out at an inopportune time. When there was a big one on its way out it felt pretty funky and I didn't like that. Often I'd have to press from a certain direction with a fingernail to get the thing to come out. It got to the point where I knew exactly which direction each pocket went. Sometimes I'd squeeze white crud out before it was even protruding from the pocket at all.My dr said it was dead cells, food bits, etc. When I finally had my tonsils out at age 15 due to a persistant infection that was causing me all sorts of trouble, the ENT surgeon was surprised by how cryptic my tonsils were, and said they needed to come out. Just full of those pockets full of crud and carrying the infection, etc.This is something I just found on the web: Q:ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ I have these small white smelly and hard spots in the back of my throat. I have to wait until they get big and fall out or I pick at them to get them out of my throat. I have tried to gargle to no avail. This is bad for my breath and it bothers me tremendously. A:ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ The condition you have is called cryptic tonsil debris. This is caused by crevices in the surface of the tonsils (crypts) that collect food debris, bacteria, and the shed outer lining of the tonsil. The treatment for this includes: water pik to flush the debris out of the crevices or manually removing the debris with forceps or a Q-tip. If the problem is persistent and significantly bothersome then the only "cure" is a tonsillectomy. Note: I found pressure from a well-placed finger nail was the best removal method. I started with just the occassional one or two, and by the time my tonsils came out probably was averaging 10 a week.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I too got the yucky white things. Have any of you accidentally bitten into one? EWWWW! That is the WORST taste. They don't taste good intact, but broken up they really smell and taste bad.When you get those, they are from cryptic tonsils. I didn't realize at first that they were coming from my tonsils, but as they got more and more frequent, it was very obvious. I could sometimes see a white piece sticking out of a pocket in one of my huge tonsils. My gag reflex was practically nonexistant after years of strep and many many throat cultures. So I got to the point where I would press on the pockets and squeeze out the white chunk instead of waiting for it to come out at an inopportune time. When there was a big one on its way out it felt pretty funky and I didn't like that. Often I'd have to press from a certain direction with a fingernail to get the thing to come out. It got to the point where I knew exactly which direction each pocket went. Sometimes I'd squeeze white crud out before it was even protruding from the pocket at all.My dr said it was dead cells, food bits, etc. When I finally had my tonsils out at age 15 due to a persistant infection that was causing me all sorts of trouble, the ENT surgeon was surprised by how cryptic my tonsils were, and said they needed to come out. Just full of those pockets full of crud and carrying the infection, etc.This is something I just found on the web: Q:ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ I have these small white smelly and hard spots in the back of my throat. I have to wait until they get big and fall out or I pick at them to get them out of my throat. I have tried to gargle to no avail. This is bad for my breath and it bothers me tremendously. A:ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ The condition you have is called cryptic tonsil debris. This is caused by crevices in the surface of the tonsils (crypts) that collect food debris, bacteria, and the shed outer lining of the tonsil. The treatment for this includes: water pik to flush the debris out of the crevices or manually removing the debris with forceps or a Q-tip. If the problem is persistent and significantly bothersome then the only "cure" is a tonsillectomy. Note: I found pressure from a well-placed finger nail was the best removal method. I started with just the occassional one or two, and by the time my tonsils came out probably was averaging 10 a week.


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Same problem here. They are awful. I'm convinced it is somehow related to reflux and post nasal drip. I get them more when I have post nasal drip or when I excercise. Sometimes i have them everyday and then can go weeks without them. I read somewhere that they can laser the crypts out of the tonsils. I am going to see an ENT to ask him about this


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Same problem here. They are awful. I'm convinced it is somehow related to reflux and post nasal drip. I get them more when I have post nasal drip or when I excercise. Sometimes i have them everyday and then can go weeks without them. I read somewhere that they can laser the crypts out of the tonsils. I am going to see an ENT to ask him about this


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Wow, I did not realize how common this was. It seems that the people that have replied to my message get this worse than I have it. I have one problem though...I have a fear of vomiting, an actual phobia about it, and therefore I have a huge problem reaching into my throat to get these things out. My dad had this problem you are all talking about with his tonsils and he got them out at age 13. My mom also thinks it may have to do with allergies, but I am not sure. It seems to happen more if I don't drink a lot of water, espeically when eating drier foods like crackers, pretzels or nuts or something. I try sucking candies to get rid of the taste, and I too see them in the mirror when I open my mouth real wide. I am gonna look up this cryptic tonsils thing. One thing though...have any of you ever thrownup from this? I freak out about that...sorry.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Wow, I did not realize how common this was. It seems that the people that have replied to my message get this worse than I have it. I have one problem though...I have a fear of vomiting, an actual phobia about it, and therefore I have a huge problem reaching into my throat to get these things out. My dad had this problem you are all talking about with his tonsils and he got them out at age 13. My mom also thinks it may have to do with allergies, but I am not sure. It seems to happen more if I don't drink a lot of water, espeically when eating drier foods like crackers, pretzels or nuts or something. I try sucking candies to get rid of the taste, and I too see them in the mirror when I open my mouth real wide. I am gonna look up this cryptic tonsils thing. One thing though...have any of you ever thrownup from this? I freak out about that...sorry.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've never thrown up from them, but the taste of them is nauseating.As I said, I didn't have much of a gag reflex after dozens of throat cultures. Sometimes I'd get a slight gag reaction (like watering eyes, or a brief, slight gag sensation) while my finger was at the back of my throat.There is something about the control factor, that it is your finger back there, you know what you are doing, and you can withdraw quickly if needed, that makes it easier. (I'm also told relaxing and mental attitude makes a huge difference in another thing that involves gag reflex...and that's all I can say here...) I suppose if your gag reflex leads to vomitting, this could be a problem for you. For me, it just means I gag. The one time I tried to throw up some medicine, because it was making me sick, I couldn't. Despite having thrown up a few times in the previous hour. I can't make myself throw up. (BTW that was golytely...doc postponed the scope because i had puked so much of the stuff up, but i had kept drinking after getting sick, until i talked to the doc, so i was feeling sick from what was in me, and it gave me monster D for a few days.)You really do get used to sticking your finger back to your tonsils after a while. I flinch a little at throat cultures now, but back then, I didn't react even with a novice nurse who jabbed the thing agaist my throat a lot. Mind over matter helps. Yes it's gross, yes you're in danger of gagging, but it's oh so worth it to get those white things out! Mine had a nasty habit of being dislodged while I was eating, and were so incredibly disgusting if one got bitten into with my food. That made me want to puke far worse than manually removing the crud from my tonsils.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've never thrown up from them, but the taste of them is nauseating.As I said, I didn't have much of a gag reflex after dozens of throat cultures. Sometimes I'd get a slight gag reaction (like watering eyes, or a brief, slight gag sensation) while my finger was at the back of my throat.There is something about the control factor, that it is your finger back there, you know what you are doing, and you can withdraw quickly if needed, that makes it easier. (I'm also told relaxing and mental attitude makes a huge difference in another thing that involves gag reflex...and that's all I can say here...) I suppose if your gag reflex leads to vomitting, this could be a problem for you. For me, it just means I gag. The one time I tried to throw up some medicine, because it was making me sick, I couldn't. Despite having thrown up a few times in the previous hour. I can't make myself throw up. (BTW that was golytely...doc postponed the scope because i had puked so much of the stuff up, but i had kept drinking after getting sick, until i talked to the doc, so i was feeling sick from what was in me, and it gave me monster D for a few days.)You really do get used to sticking your finger back to your tonsils after a while. I flinch a little at throat cultures now, but back then, I didn't react even with a novice nurse who jabbed the thing agaist my throat a lot. Mind over matter helps. Yes it's gross, yes you're in danger of gagging, but it's oh so worth it to get those white things out! Mine had a nasty habit of being dislodged while I was eating, and were so incredibly disgusting if one got bitten into with my food. That made me want to puke far worse than manually removing the crud from my tonsils.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

The strange thing is that I hardly got tonsilitis as a kid...even now I think I have only had about 2 sore throats in the last 7 or 8 years (both viral). And as a kid it was usually viral also. Strange...I have no idea why I have this, but my dad said he had this as a kid and got his tonsils out at age 13, but I don't think mine is that drastic for that, especially since they don't seem to get infected because of it. I have had this for years too.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

The strange thing is that I hardly got tonsilitis as a kid...even now I think I have only had about 2 sore throats in the last 7 or 8 years (both viral). And as a kid it was usually viral also. Strange...I have no idea why I have this, but my dad said he had this as a kid and got his tonsils out at age 13, but I don't think mine is that drastic for that, especially since they don't seem to get infected because of it. I have had this for years too.


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Missbonnie - I used to get that a lot and what I remember most clearly about it was the smell!yyyeuuuuuww!! Like you, I am vomit phobic so would never be able to reach down my throat and once, my doctor gave me some stuff that I was supposed to paint onto my tonsils...needless to say I never used it. Anyway it's been years since it happened and I no longer get tonsilitis. But my tonsils are in a real state - big (practically meet in the middle!) and sort of pitted and raggedy!I'd say it's nothing to worry much about and I'm sure it won't make you vomit.liz


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Missbonnie - I used to get that a lot and what I remember most clearly about it was the smell!yyyeuuuuuww!! Like you, I am vomit phobic so would never be able to reach down my throat and once, my doctor gave me some stuff that I was supposed to paint onto my tonsils...needless to say I never used it. Anyway it's been years since it happened and I no longer get tonsilitis. But my tonsils are in a real state - big (practically meet in the middle!) and sort of pitted and raggedy!I'd say it's nothing to worry much about and I'm sure it won't make you vomit.liz


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Thanks for all the replies to my post. But, how do you get rid of or prevent this taste in the mouth? It is so gross. Also, it seems to worsen during allergy season, although I take allergy medicine and that does not seem to help the stuff, it just helps with the nose and all that. Weird...


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Thanks for all the replies to my post. But, how do you get rid of or prevent this taste in the mouth? It is so gross. Also, it seems to worsen during allergy season, although I take allergy medicine and that does not seem to help the stuff, it just helps with the nose and all that. Weird...


----------

